# Energy safe mode appartamento



## igor46 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi! My apartamento has in the botton a green button. Any one know how does it works exactly energy saving mode on appartamento

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Should switch itself off after 90 minutes of being idle. Green light will flash. You can wake the machine up by flipping the lever up and down, or turning machine off then on aagin.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------

